# Busch Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump Rebiuld, By Ulma Doctor



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2016)

I get to play with some pretty cool equipment sometimes, today was one of those days...

i had a Busch 063-132 Rotary Vacuum Pump - 2.2kw (3hp) ,come across the bench this morning. 
the operator/owner claimed high noise and loss of vacuum-which, really sucks for him! (sorry, i couldn't resist)
looks like i'll be able to salvage this one. 
i'll need to replace the sleeve bearings , the seals and vanes to bring it back to right again.
here's the exploded view for those who have not seen the innert's of a vacuum pump before.



the vacuum pump sealed end caps, below.


a view of the rotor and barrel assemblies


 a picture of one of the vanes, slid out for viewing.


heres a pic of badly worn bearing race and it's corresponding worn bearing shell




and the other worn bearing race and bearing shell





in the next episode...
i'll be further breaking the pump down and replacing the worn parts.
thanks for looking, 
i'm always happy to answer questions and hear comments.


----------



## drom68 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cool repair job.  Waiting for the other parts


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like that bearing surface has seen a little heat. Is it just a standard bearing replacement, or a hone to fit deal? Mike


----------



## fixit (Feb 26, 2016)

In my other life before retirement I repaired air compressors & vacuum pumps,  my crew worked on machine from one to 2000 hp & voltages up to 7200 volts. One of my life enjoyments.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 26, 2016)

Did you finally put your shirt back on? On a serious note. Some of the VP oils are nasty. They can go right through your skin into your bloodstream. Please wear protective gloves. And use recommended replacement oil. This is one time, any old oil won’t do. And try to keep that saw dust from the other day out of your pump rebuild. Loooookin gooooood…Dave.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2016)

drom68 said:


> Cool repair job.  Waiting for the other parts


*Thanks for looking drom, the parts are coming all the way from Germany!*



FOMOGO said:


> Looks like that bearing surface has seen a little heat. Is it just a standard bearing replacement, or a hone to fit deal? Mike


*Hi Mike, the sleeve bearings are made to size, they just push in and out.
the pump was abused, i have not ever seen sleeve bearings in a vac pump to this level of wear.*


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2016)

fixit said:


> In my other life before retirement I repaired air compressors & vacuum pumps,  my crew worked on machine from one to 2000 hp & voltages up to 7200 volts. One of my life enjoyments.


*WoW! a 2000 hp vac??? damn that must be a sight to see! Very Cool!*



chips&more said:


> Did you finally put your shirt back on? On a serious note. Some of the VP oils are nasty. They can go right through your skin into your bloodstream. Please wear protective gloves. And use recommended replacement oil. This is one time, any old oil won’t do. And try to keep that saw dust from the other day out of your pump rebuild. Loooookin gooooood…Dave.


*Hi Dave,
is shirtless Friday something we should embrace??? lol
I agree, VP waste oils can be very hazardous . generally, i build between 6 and 8 pumps a year
luckily this vacuum pump requires 30wt non detergent motor oil as factory specification- no special oil used in this particular pump.
other units i service use synthetic oils.

my teardown bench is dirty, but my build bench is clean!
thanks for your input!*


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 26, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> *Thanks for looking drom, the parts are coming all the way from Germany!*
> 
> 
> *Hi Mike, the sleeve bearings are made to size, they just push in and out.
> the pump was abused, i have not ever seen sleeve bearing in a vac pump to this level of wear.*



I'm guessing that this pump is a rough vacuum unit. I'm used to 2-stage rotary vane pumps that will reach  the 1 micron level.  We used them as backing pumps for molecular drag pumps for neon sign production.  The damage to your pump would render a 2-stage unit like we used as unusable.  I'm assuming that you'll fine hone the cavity and replace the vanes on your project.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Uncle Harry,
the sleeve bearings were the saving factor for this pump.
if the bearings were roller bearings the pump would most likely be unserviceable.

yes sir, it will get the full rebuild job- barrel honed and all!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2016)

Today,
on this episode of - this pump sucks...
i performed a bearing retrofit upgrade for the badly treated vacuum pump.

Pump Specifications:
41 CFM displacement
70 DBA operating noise level
drive motor: Katt 3 hp, 1740 rpm, 220v 3 phase- 20 amp service requirement
28.8"Hg vacuum potential
oil capacity: 2.5 qts 30 wt ND oil
overall pump dimensions as installed :28" long x 19-1/2" wide x 12" high 
172 lbs dry wt.

here is the keeper,seal , old style shell bushing, bushing holder. 


the retrofit bearings


a closer shot of the single row wide contact, large circumference, needle bearings designed for high speed operation



more to come!


----------



## drom68 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> yes sir, it will get the full rebuild job- barrel honed and all!



I would like to see this if you haven't already done it.  Great pics and keep the rebuild demo going.  Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 6, 2016)

drom68 said:


> I would like to see this if you haven't already done it.  Great pics and keep the rebuild demo going.  Thanks



thank you drom for your interest,
my work can go from busy, to overwhelmed , faster than a Politician can take a bribe, unfortunately i did not take pictures of the honed barrel as anticipated.
because of proprietary reasons, i can't show the work performed, but i can show you what i used


	

		
			
		

		
	
 an oiled, flexible cylinder hone, at low speeds to attain a fine cross hatch pattern.
not unlike how an engine cylinder may be honed.
the finish turns out very nice.

the pump is mostly reassembled, but i can snap some pictures of the progress.
i can make a video of the initial fire up, if there is interest.


----------



## drom68 (Mar 6, 2016)

I would be interested in the video.  Completely understand about the work load, it can be busy one minute and the next… well, like you said overload.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 6, 2016)

I have several of those " dingle berry " hones for engine cyl finish honing and light clean up on blocks that don't require boring. They do a nice job. Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 15, 2016)

well here's the video of the machine on it's first cycle since having the vacuum pump rebuilt.
enjoy!


----------

